# New Antenna



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

What do you guys think of replacing the stock antenna on the Xtrizzys? i have found a bunch of them on ebay but i do not know then exact dimensions of the antenna already on the xtrail. does anyone know the exact dimensions? and has anyone replacesd their antenna??? pics??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

JayTrail said:


> What do you guys think of replacing the stock antenna on the Xtrizzys? i have found a bunch of them on ebay but i do not know then exact dimensions of the antenna already on the xtrail. does anyone know the exact dimensions? and has anyone replacesd their antenna??? pics??


Hi Jay,

We must looking at the same stuff on eBay 

I thought about replacing my antenna with a chrome one, but apparently the reception of the replacement antennas is not that great compared to the OEM one, as they're more designed for show rather than action 

So, I have changed my mind and decided against changing it.

Our antenna is 22cm long. To get the screw measurement at the bottom of it, just unscrew it to have a look, it'll take you a couple of seconds.


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

i dont really want to change it for reception but i wanna change it for the look i dont' really listen to my radio that often because i am usually listening to cds! but i wanted to know if i can put any antenna on... what do you think about the shark fin antenna? i think it looks really cool but i don't know if it would look good at the front of our xtrizzy where the antenna is located.... they are mostly for the rear of the vehicle but i already have a rear spoiler! so im really kicking myself!


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

this is the antenna i have been looking at


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I listen to the radio a lot  so reception is very important for me.

I wouldn't have gone as drastic as the shark fin (although it's nice) but I just wanted to change the boring look of the black rubber antenna to something more attractive, like an LED type antenna for example.

The shark fin antenna would I think be too high and it would stick over my roof racks way too much.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

JayTrail said:


> this is the antenna i have been looking at


Yes, this one would fit. and it's what I had in mind as well and here is some more


----------

